# Absconding Employee



## athree (May 27, 2015)

An employee has left organization in uae claiming some medical emergency and has joined a job in bahrain. What options do we have as a company considering this employee had financial loan and had company provided accessories (laptop, access cards)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

athree said:


> An employee has left organization in uae claiming some medical emergency and has joined a job in bahrain. What options do we have as a company considering this employee had financial loan and had company provided accessories (laptop, access cards)


 Did he or she return the company owned equipment. Is there written proof of the loan from the company? Does the end of term benefits not claimed cover anything? Has the staff member been reported as absconded? What does the company's PRO say?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

athree said:


> An employee has left organization in uae claiming some medical emergency and has joined a job in bahrain. What options do we have as a company considering this employee had financial loan and had company provided accessories (laptop, access cards)


So A company is asking for legal advice on a forum ? Where is your administration and PRO ?

Why can't you just say you fled UAE and joined a job in Bahrain and that you are asking what are the consequences.

Your company will just report you and cancel your visa. They will not bother about the laptop. As for the bank you have taken the loan from, it depends on the outstanding amount. If it reaches a certain threshold they will file a criminal case against you, and you might be arrested in Bahrain and deported to UAE.


----------



## athree (May 27, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Did he or she return the company owned equipment. Is there written proof of the loan from the company? Does the end of term benefits not claimed cover anything? Has the staff member been reported as absconded? What does the company's PRO say?


No, Employee didn't return company laptop, data, security keys, dongles and access cards. 
Yes, there is written proof as employee has signed company loan documents.
End of term covers only 5% of amount borrowed. 
No, he has not been marked absconded.
Company PRO has advised to wait till 6 months and it will be cancelled automatically.

The reason we are posting this on forum because we wanted to know if some body has already gone through this situation.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If employee is still working in the GCC - then I believe you have more scope for chasing them in Bahrain.
If nothing else, you need to have a word with immigration - so that they are recorded as an absconder - so that they cannot do the same again in the UAE. They may advise that you open a police case - especially if you have good, strong, documented evidence of what they have taken along with the monetary value of this, including the loan.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## athree (May 27, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If employee is still working in the GCC - then I believe you have more scope for chasing them in Bahrain.
> If nothing else, you need to have a word with immigration - so that they are recorded as an absconder - so that they cannot do the same again in the UAE. They may advise that you open a police case - especially if you have good, strong, documented evidence of what they have taken along with the monetary value of this, including the loan.
> Best of luck
> Steve


We called Bahrain Labor Office and they have said they cannot register the complaint as employee has not done any wrong within their jurisdiction. We also called UAE Labor Office and they have said that they cannot launch a complaint unless employee is within UAE. UAE Labor Department has also said that visa cannot be cancelled unless employee is within UAE.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a textbook case for why they have the "absconding" law. Report the employee as absconding (this will cost you some money as a deposit, which is usually what turns people off from doing this). This will result in a police case. His data will eventually go into a system somewhere (after Ramadan most likely) and eventually his sins will catch up with him when he tries to use a government service in Bahrain that is linked to the right database. Then he'll be arrested and deported, and you'll Inshallah get your deposit back if you can find someone who knows how to process that for you.

The question you need to ask yourself is whether you genuinely think you can recover the assets (unlikely), or whether you just want to create trouble for the guy. If the latter, you can do it legally, but like everything in the UAE, it will cost you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Life is too short. Move on, we all make bad choices in life.


----------

